# Angler Killed in Freak Accident



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Angler Killed in Freak Accident

http://www.wtok.com/news/headlines/375041.html
Aliceville, Ala., Associated Press 

A Mississippi man was killed Saturday in a freak accident on Gainesville Lake in Pickens County. 

Alabama Marine Police said James Eubanks, 57, of Collinsville, died instantly when he was struck by rotating propellers. 

Marine police Lt. Rick Vines said bolts attaching the motor to the boat somehow came loose allowing the still-running motor to flip over into the boat. 

Authorities said at the time of the 12:20 p.m. accident, there were about 25 other boats in the lake. 

Eubanks, who was participating in a bass tournament, is the sixth boating fatality in Alabama this year.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

There will be some big Lawsuits.


----------

